# Greetings from West Virginia



## Brother_Dunn (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello all my fellow masons. My name is Chris, and Im somewhat of a PC technician. So finding these forums was a blessing. Im looking forward to meeting and chatting with as many of my newfound brothers as possible. I am currently working on turning in my second degree and should be raised to the third within a couple of weeks. 

Bro. Christopher Dunn
Fellowcraft
Harmony #59
Pennsboro, WV


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2016)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forums. You will learn a lot here.

I'm originally from WV. I come from Beckley, my wife from Hinton.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Brother_Dunn said:


> Hello all my fellow masons. My name is Chris, and Im somewhat of a PC technician. So finding these forums was a blessing. Im looking forward to meeting and chatting with as many of my newfound brothers as possible. I am currently working on turning in my second degree and should be raised to the third within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Bro. Christopher Dunn
> Fellowcraft
> ...


Welcome brother! I will receive my master degree next Monday.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2016)

Randy81 said:


> Welcome brother! I will receive my master degree next Monday.


Congratulations Brother.


----------



## flipster (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello to WV.   I recently found out that my great grandfather was born in the Beckley area in 1821.  Long generations.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome from Australia Chris, best of luck with your next big degree


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome brother. I've sat in lodge with quite a few WV brothers . Some fine folks I must say


----------

